# Scooter for 4 year old?



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

Ds1 has recently started saying he wants "a scooter with wheels!" I have no idea where he has seen a scooter or gotten the idea that he wants one. I'm open to getting him one, though. He is on the small side for his age and I'm thinking it's probably better to start with a three-wheeled one.

These are the ones I've looked into so far...
Mini Micro Preschool Scooter
http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...entPage=search

Razor Kiddie Scooter
http://www.amazon.com/Razor-Kiddie-K...outThisProduct

Radio Flyer Little Red Scooter
http://www.amazon.com/Radio-Flyer-Li...toys-and-games

Anyone have one of these? Any thoughts on which is best?


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

I bought dd the razor one...she's 4.5. She was really fixated on it too & I was going to wait until her birthday in May because I thought she'd be better able to use it, but figured what the hell...if she wants it now. She doesn't really scotter yet but she loves it. IMO, the 3 wheels are definitely the way to go.


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

I'd go with a 3-wheel one. Riding a 2-wheel scooter takes some practice.

The Radio Flyer one looks pretty cool, and it's described as being for ages 3-7. OTOH, if you get him that one and he masters it in a year, he'll want a new 2-wheel one. So maybe the Mini Micro is better as long as you're planning to get him another one later on.

Guess I'm not much help! Sorry!


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm getting my son a 2-wheeled razor scooter for his 4th bday. He was using one the other day when we were out and was pretty good at it. There's only a 45 lb. weight capacity on the kiddie one.


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. Ds1 is maybe 32lbs now. I don't see him being 45lbs anytime in the near future. Also, ds2 will probably use this someday as well. So I'm not too worried about the weight. It seems like he'll be able to use the razor one the longest, though.


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

My dd got the 3 wheeled Razor kiddie scooter for her 3rd birthday and she loves it. It's nice and sturdy, but I think she could have handled the 2 wheeled one OK. I am quite sure a 4.5 yo would be fine with a 2 wheeled scooter. I hope he enjoys it! It's provided alot of fun around here, and alot of







:


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

We're getting dd who is 4 a 2 wheel scooter - she borrowed her cousins and mastered it in a jiffy so I don't see any problem - ds is getting the 3 wheel - he just loves them too!!


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Last Christmas we got both kids the two wheeled razor scooters, ds was 4 dd 2. He loved it and picked up on it right away, we only got dd one because I knew she'd want one in the future and I didn't want the fighting







. At 3 she is now pretty good, and confident on it. A little slower than ds but not bad at all.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

We got DS the razor kids scooter whenhe was 2.5 and the "regular" razor when he was 4.5.

I think the razor kids scooter is great. And since you have someone to pass down to if DS1 is ready for a 2-wheeled scooter soon, you'll still get lots of use out of it.

I really like the Razor Kids because it is identifiable as Razor. This might not matter to you now, but when #2 is riding it and wants to be like #1 & his friends it is nice to have one that "fits it" (omg I am making buying suggestions based on conformity!?!?!?







)


----------



## ayme371 (Jan 5, 2005)

Ds got the razor one at 2.5 and loves it. He has a hard time getting both feet on but still has a great time.


----------



## BrandonKimo (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi,my kids have the mini micro scooters which they love and I feel they are safer having the 3 wheels. I got mine from http://www.micro-scooters.co.uk/community/ which i found to be a fantastic website - not only a fantastic service but they also offer safety advice etc...

Hope this helps.


----------



## SuperMiller (Jan 22, 2014)

We have this one for my three year old, but honestly I like the little red scooter you picked out better:

http://www.target.com/p/radio-flyer-my-1st-scooter-sport-red/-/A-14168218?ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001&AFID=Google_PLA_df&LNM=%7C14168218&CPNG=Sports&kpid=14168218&LID=PA&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=14168218&gclid=CO_nnObxhr0CFbFFMgodIygA2Q

My son saw the neighbors scooter and wanted one, but no way could he handle a 2-wheeler. He loves it but honestly it doesn't roll well on concrete. I've taken it to a play group in a large gym with wooden floors and it was great but outside it doesn't move well. DH picked this one up, I wouldn't have gone for one with so much plastic. It doesn't compare to most of what Radio Flyer puts out there.


----------



## MiddleRiverMama (Dec 2, 2012)

Definitely the micro mini! It is Indestructible, so well designed and so safe. We love it!


----------

